# ugh..



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

feel like venting again.

it's my cousin's bf, he posted on facebook the other day: that his lab got attacked by a pitbull the fourth time at the park, he had to give the pit 20 punches to let him loose, the owner screamed " oh no oh no oh no" but didn't do anything. he was so mad that he said next time the pit will meet his Glock 40 not his fist. 

and of course that post got a full feedback, 95% of his friends were cursing and blaming the dog, some of them spoke so ugly that i couldn't read any more.

after that i just can't look at this guy with calm, positive attitude, plus he does have anger issues already. but still! you can't threat somebody's dog's life! you idiot!

ugh, back to the dog, i wish i could tell the owner to give up on her pit, because she is apparently abusing the privilege of having a pitbull in her life. if that dog got taken away, it'll be her own fault!
ugh, ugh, ugh!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

It was a lab that ripped the face of that lady in England, who got the first partial face transplant... 

People are stupid, acountability is some one else's responciblity; right? LOL Jackasses nation wide..


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> It was a lab that ripped the face of that lady in England, who got the first partial face transplant...
> 
> People are stupid, acountability is some one else's responciblity; right? LOL *Jackasses nation wid*e..


u made me laugh my tear out!!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

God is a comedian, there are morons everywhere.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I'd be upset too if my dog was attacked 4 times. Do you know why the other dog was loose?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya Id be upset as well regardless what breed the dog is, Loki was attacked in the park by a black lab when he was only like 3 months old the lab was off leash , and then the week after by 2 germen shephards which resulted in him needing 4 stitches under his eye. the owners even yelled up ahead that its ok there dog is friendly ......NOT.
I dont care what the breed is if they are attacking other dogs he should be doing more then just venting on fb , he should be on the phone with AC and doing what he can to get that dog in custody and away from the owners who have him. I dont blame him for the nasty stuff he saying its just too bad that a breed has to take another hit because of this though


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes the pitbull owner was at fault but Im sorry maybe I think differently but if my dog got attcked mutiple time at the same park I wouldnt be going back to the park or at the very leasted since it sounds like the same dog I would have left once I saw the dog there. After the second time I would think he could have callled ac but why would you keep doing this to your dog?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

PIT BULLS DO NOT BELONG AT DOG PARKS!
they don't need friends, and if you go because you seek companionship
from others,...then you need to look into owning another kind of non DA 
dog/breed. this is high on the list of reasons for bad press.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

question,if the dog had already been attacked so many times....WHY GO BACK?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

there is a lot wrong with the entire situation, but as far as I'm concerned, I wouldn't be stupid enough to go back to a park where my dog was attacked once let alone 3 times prior to the fourth. Theres a point where you yourself have to take responsibility, and not put your dogs in bad situations.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I would post on his feedback this question: "While you were punching the pitbull 20 times, was his tail still wagging?" HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I think I'd be upset too if my dog was attacked 4 times. Do you know why the other dog was loose?


it's the rule of the park, when you go in, you take the leashes off


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> ya Id be upset as well regardless what breed the dog is, Loki was attacked in the park by a black lab when he was only like 3 months old the lab was off leash , and then the week after by 2 germen shephards which resulted in him needing 4 stitches under his eye. the owners even yelled up ahead that its ok there dog is friendly ......NOT.
> I dont care what the breed is if they are attacking other dogs he should be doing more then just venting on fb , he should be on the phone with AC and doing what he can to get that dog in custody and away from the owners who have him. I dont blame him for the nasty stuff he saying its just too bad that a breed has to take another hit because of this though


agree..but the thing is, he DIDN'T do anything but throwing threats at that girl and her pit..I would be SO pissed off if that happened to my dog too but that was the fourth time his lab got attacked by the same dog!! wouldn't you think he's too slow to vent finally??


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> Yes the pitbull owner was at fault but Im sorry maybe I think differently but if my dog got attcked mutiple time at the same park I wouldnt be going back to the park or at the very leasted since it sounds like the same dog I would have left once I saw the dog there. After the second time I would think he could have callled ac but why would you keep doing this to your dog?


this is why I'm wondering too!! there're so many other parks around the area but why do you keep going back to the same one where your dog got attacked four times?? i think he's still going there up to this point.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> there is a lot wrong with the entire situation, but as far as I'm concerned, I wouldn't be stupid enough to go back to a park where my dog was attacked once let alone 3 times prior to the fourth. Theres a point where you yourself have to take responsibility, and not put your dogs in bad situations.


exactly. completely agree with every word you said there. but he doesn't get it, he insisted going because the park is a public place where he has every right to go if he wants to. ugh


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rebeccayhb said:


> agree..but the thing is, he DIDN'T do anything but throwing threats at that girl and her pit..I would be SO pissed off if that happened to my dog too but that was the fourth time his lab got attacked by the same dog!! wouldn't you think he's too slow to vent finally??


sounds like both partys shouldnt own any dogs , to keep going back and putting your dog at risk of injury over n over isnt what a responsible owner does , like the old saying 2 wrongs doesnt make a right


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Padlock said:


> PIT BULLS DO NOT BELONG AT DOG PARKS!
> they don't need friends, and if you go because you seek companionship
> from others,...then you need to look into owning another kind of non DA
> dog/breed. this is high on the list of reasons for bad press.


I do know some pits that play very well with other dogs but ONLY WHEN the owner is responsible enough to know so.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

lololololol as far as i know what happened to the pit, she/he was fine. lol


----------

